# 911 Turbo v 911 GT3 v R8 v new GTR



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

I have a dilema guys! wanted to chop in my Susuka Grey TTRS for one of the above, and wanted some thoughts on which one to choose, I have driven the GT3 which I loved but not sure its the right car as daily use would be hard work. Also have driven both R8 's v8 v10, V8 not that fast and V10 over priced and a bit to eyecatching for my taste. 
Im swayed towards the 911 at the moment but am worried about the looks as it will be a 3-4 year old car Gen 1 and the Gen 3 are out early next year. Or i could go against all things German and pick a new version of the GTR, just under £70k and 530hp, looks awesome but worried about residuals and build quality (never bought a jap supercar). I am gonna arrange a TD in the GTR and then 911 in the next week or two and see what my feeling are then.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

If you have reservations about all of them why don't you stick with the RS


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

thanks for the reply, Im running a revo stage 1 map on the car and just wanted more power, if i go stage 2 then worried about the gbox etc blowing up ! Mods on this car arent too expensive but dont want things to start falling apart for another 30-40 hp gain, that why its a rethink about a change in car.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

What bhp you running currently? There's plenty of members on here who are at stage 2 running 400+ and don't think they have had too many issues.

If it's still not enough I would go for the R8 V10.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi vwcheung,
Mate talk to Paul (W7 PMC) on here for advice on, well to be honest, most of the high end performance cars. He's very approachable and knows his cars for sure. He's a GTR owner currently. I've been fortunate to be a passenger in his modifed GTR a few weeks ago. Truly awesome car with all the power you'll ever need and more in reserve.

:wink: Cheers, Mark


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Hi Revo stage 1 is around 410 hp,stage 2 is prob around 430hp, i dont know of anyone who has tuned the TTRS to any more in the UK , ABT are stupidly expensive and all im saying is wouldnt it be simpler to buy a 500hp car ? 2.5k on new brakes 1.5k on exhaust and stage 2 remap, then you have suspension to deal with and then if something goes pop you have no warranty, maybe I'm just a power freak!


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Cheers Mark Ill PM him
Regards
Vince


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Shouldn't this be in other marques?


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Other marques? Aren't we talking about TTRS mk 2 ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The GTR is the one to go for but it is a big mota, size wise, i didnt realise.
Get the bonnet bombs modified and enjoy.
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

vwcheung said:


> Other marques? Aren't we talking about TTRS mk 2 ?


No , 911turbovGT3 ,R8,GTR. Not one of those is a MkII TT


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for your comments Steve, yes I saw one yesterday parked next to a 5 series tourer and it still looked big next to that !


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

911 Turbo, quite a subtle looking car in my opinion and remap's to around 530 bhp!


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

911 Turbo S.

GT3 is too raw for a daily drive,
R8 V8 is nice but as you say lacks performance, V10 totally different kettle of fish, but they are still expensive, and I wouldn't waste £70k on a Datsun. Extremely expensive cars to run and depreciation is likely to be horrendous.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

There are pros and cons for all these cars, as usual. The R8 V8 did not impress me power wise, it felt like it just wasnt fast enough, in the couple of days i borrowed one, i think we all expect a lot from a car that looks like this, I havent driven a V10, but it would have to be the manual box in that car, as the R-Tronic is just woeful, as its not a twin clutch box. If Audi ever do fit a twin clutch gearbox in the V10, it would be fantastic. The GT-R is very quick for sure, but after a long period of deliberation, i actually ordered the TT RS S-Tronic instead of it. It was the running costs that put me off at the time, but if you go to Litchfields for servicing and tyres etc, the costs are dramatically reduced, and your warranty will still be intact if you keep the car as standard. Ive owned an 08 997 Turbo, which i bought new, and the car car was ballistic in its performance, but it was a very expensive purchase, and i let it go before i took a big hit. Never had anything to do with the GT3, its just a track car for the road, not for me and the family. The only sure way, is to arrange to drive all these in a short space of time, and make your mind up. My money no object car is still a PDK 997 Turbo, and as ive mentioned elsewhere, i think the mapped TT RS S-Tronic will hopefully be a mini one of these, but with £65 -£70k change  . Regards, SIMON.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Thanks Mitchy and Simon for your comments, yes the 911 turbo is my favorite choice gen 2's are still over £80k though , yes a TD will hopefully sort out my dilemma.


----------



## fawz (Sep 14, 2009)

I went through a similar thought process last year... I had a TTS and wanted more power so I first looked into tuning it with a Stage 2+ kit with all the works then I figured I might as well just get a new car as I prefer keeping my cars stock. My options were the 911 Turbo - 911 Turbo S - GT3 RS - R8 V10, all new, or a year-old LP560-4. In the end I went for a 2011 911 Turbo and here's how I reached that decision. The GT3 RS is an amazing car, great feel and sound but too track focused. The R8 and LP560-4 are more poser cars than anything else, but I still love that high revving pitch and mid-engine balance. The 911 Turbo S, clearly the best in my opinion but unfortunately only available with PDK and I'm a pure manual guy, so in the end I bought the Turbo and I don't regret it one bit. The power delivery is mind blowing and the car is very usable as a daily driver and I've used the two back seats on many occasions. The looks are understated but you still get many stares, although I'd say my TTS got more attention. The one main drawback about the Turbo is its exhaust note, definitely not what you'd expect from a 500HP car, even the TTRS sounds better, but hey, I guess that goes with the understated look of the car.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

fawz said:


> I went through a similar thought process last year... I had a TTS and wanted more power so I first looked into tuning it with a Stage 2+ kit with all the works then I figured I might as well just get a new car as I prefer keeping my cars stock. My options were the 911 Turbo - 911 Turbo S - GT3 RS - R8 V10, all new, or a year-old LP560-4. In the end I went for a 2011 911 Turbo and here's how I reached that decision. The GT3 RS is an amazing car, great feel and sound but too track focused. The R8 and LP560-4 are more poser cars than anything else, but I still love that high revving pitch and mid-engine balance. The 911 Turbo S, clearly the best in my opinion but unfortunately only available with PDK and I'm a pure manual guy, so in the end I bought the Turbo and I don't regret it one bit. The power delivery is mind blowing and the car is very usable as a daily driver and I've used the two back seats on many occasions. The looks are understated but you still get many stares, although I'd say my TTS got more attention. The one main drawback about the Turbo is its exhaust note, definitely not what you'd expect from a 500HP car, even the TTRS sounds better, but hey, I guess that goes with the understated look of the car.


What colour did you choose and did you get a discount? I read in Pistonheads there were offering discounts on all Porsches except the Panarema.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Contact MRC and order a Loba 500+ upgrade for the TTRS.

It will leave the GT3RS behind as well as the GTR.

R8 V10 would then be of no interest to you....

530hp/650+nm in a TTRS and you dont have to worry about the gearbox. It is strong enough.

All this for less than 3500£....Well worth it. Mitchy i think is going down this route, and I am two.

530 is enough....600 would be nice, but to complicated. 530 on upgraded OEM is the way ahead.

Simon from Loba is the man to talk to.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Mule said:


> Contact MRC and order a Loba 500+ upgrade for the TTRS.
> 
> It will leave the GT3RS behind as well as the GTR.
> 
> ...


Is this just out ? I know Doug as I had an S3 remapped with him, sound interesting, is the turbo upgraded ? And if you go ahead with this mod how do you tell your insurance company? And also what brake option would you go for?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Mule said:


> Contact MRC and order a Loba 500+ upgrade for the TTRS.
> 
> It will leave the GT3RS behind as well as the GTR.
> 
> ...


Mule, the tune is being kept very hush hush. I didn't get anything out of MRC nor TT shop when I spoke to them last week. I dont know if its just coincidence that MRC are listing S3 at 530?

Never the less, that looks like where Im going next if TTS post good results.I have spoken to TTS and from what I gather, they may give a discount to the first few interested parties :wink: There is also an advantage in using reconditioned units rather than brand new units to bring the costs down considerably. I dont have an issue with this as its only the housings that would be deemed used, all the mechanical parts being brand new. I go in and get the TT Shops turbo, you go in and get my turbo, pov goes in and gets your turbo and so on and on. Obviously units inspected and x rayed and all that. A consideration anyway as it will cut costs considerably and make this a cheap upgrade. Of course brand new units are on offer too if you want to stump up for the full cost.

I agree with you aswell, a 530 hybrid solution for me would be better than a 600 BT solution as we want to keep costs down, reliability of other components 'safe' and more importantly we want them to be daily drivers. 600 for me is overkill but credit to anyone that wants to take the car that far, ballistic missile, yes it will be, but for me a little OTT, so I cant wait to see this loba. 500+ would do just nicely, not a lot is going to keep up with power at this level


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

vwcheung said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > Contact MRC and order a Loba 500+ upgrade for the TTRS.
> ...


It will be in the next week or so yes. Insurance company, well that's upto the owner of course but it's an OEM turbo.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Get a hold of Simon Sharp from Loba...He can make the arrangements for you. ASk him for options on the exchange turbo. I dont know the price they will pay for it or you have to ebay the thing.

Loba uses brandnew interior and Darius seems very good at what he is doing.

I know TTShop is about finished with it and they say it like night and day compared to OEM.

All the things should fit around the turbo and I dont think it is necessary to remove the engine to change the turbo.

There is a lot of TTRS owners waiting for this release....It seems that TTshop is doing inhouse mapping and if I should choose, then I would go the MRC way. They have done a very good job on the TTRS maps and I am sure they would achieve very good results on the Loba 500+ turbo. I expect to see 530hp/700+nm on it very soon.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

after reading the last few threads my opinions have changed, it all sounds very exciting and pretty good value for money,


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

It is. Best bang for the buck.

And you keep the engine compartment looking stock. Good for warranty.



vwcheung said:


> after reading the last few threads my opinions have changed, it all sounds very exciting and pretty good value for money,


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Mule said:


> It is. Best bang for the buck.
> 
> And you keep the engine compartment looking stock. Good for warranty.
> 
> ...


so what now? will you chaps post when you have modd completed ? Or if yo want to do a group modd how do i know when its gonna happen?


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

IDoug from MRC is the man to talk to.

He will make the arrangements with Loba regarding price...

The change of turbo should not take more than 2 days and then a map.



vwcheung said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > It is. Best bang for the buck.
> ...


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Keep an eye on the forum. TTS Roadsport will be posting an update on this project this week apparently. The talk will happen soon after. The guys over in Europe use a 100-200km/h benchmark..

Cut and pasted from the Audi S/RS forum...

*100-200km/h:*

2.0 - Renault R25 F1 car (800+ HP / 1,300 lb curb weight)
3.5 - Hayabusa Turbo (316 HP)
4.2 - Yamaha R1
4.3 - Suzuki GSXR-1000
4.5 - Kawasaki ZX-14
4.6 - Hayabusa (stock)
4.6 - Honda CBR 1000 RR
4.8 - Veyron
5.0 - Ducati 1098 S
5.3 - Koenigsegg CCX
5.6 - Suzuki GSXR 750
5.6 - Sportec SPR-1
5.7 - Koenigsegg CCR
5.8 - Mosler MT900 GTR
6.1 - Mclaren F1
6.2 - Pagani Zonda F
6.2 - Honda CBR 600 RR
6.3 - MRC RS6 Dev Car
6.4 - RUF RT-12
6.4 - Carrera GT
6.5 - Pagani Zonda R
6.5 - Kawasaki ZX6-R
6.7 - Enzo
6.7 - s2toy Audi S2 +-600hp
6.8 - GTB 599
6.8 - CBR 1100XX
7.2 - SLR
7.8 - Murci LP640
7.9 - C6 Z06
8.0 - Ford GT
8.4 - 997TT
8.4 - F430
8.4 - 996 GT2
8.5 - MathiasS Audi S4 MRC
8.6 - M6
8.7 - SL65 AMG
8.8 - Gallardo Superleggera
8.8 - M5
8.9 - S65 AMG
9.0 - 996TT X50/Turbo 'S'
9.0 - R35 GTR Stock
9.1 - Gallardo SE
9.1 - MathiasS M3 Supercharged 450pk
9.7 - 996TT
10.0 - E55 AMG
10.1 - DennizM3 E39 M5 450pk
10.2 - 996 GT3
10.2 - Viper SRT-10
10.5 - E63 AMG
10.8 - 993TT
11.2 - AM Vanquish S
11.2 - Audi RS-4 (2007)
11.3 - Audi RS-6 (2003)
11.6 - SLK-55 "Black" series
11.8 - Bentley Continental GT
12.0 - AM Vantage (2007)
12.2 - MathiasS E46 M3 SMG stock
12.2 - S4 B5 Stage II
12.4 - E46 M3
13.8 - Jeep SRT-8
14.7 - Cayenne TT (450 HP)
14.9 - EVO IV
16.4 - Supra TT (1995)
16.6 - WRX STi
17.1 - 350Z Coupe ('06)

I carried out a test at the weekend there and my car posted 100-200 in 8.6secs on S2 MRC tune in VCDS. A TTRS with 100bhp more is just going to be completely bonkers. They are seriously under rated cars.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

What a fantastic dilemma to be in 

Charlie


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Charlie said:


> What a fantastic dilemma to be in
> 
> Charlie


I'd still have the 911 Turbo S, actually even the turbo would do for me but bang per buck, the little hairdressers shopping trolley that is our TTRS's are difficult to beat 8)


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Charlie said:


> What a fantastic dilemma to be in
> 
> Charlie


no it's doing my head in!


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

No worries mate. The thing about the TTRS is that it doesnt pull hard at optimum RPM. The boost is low and it is not in optimum regarding acceleration. Put a Loba and if it makes 530hp, then 110 more than the stage2 Revo car. But if it pulls at 6500 like a freight train, then it will be significantly faster than any of the times recorded in the present cars.

If Mitchys are doing 8,6 100-200km/h at the moment, a fair bet would be middle to low 7's. Maybe even high 6's. It would depend on the driver and weight of the vehicle.


----------



## fawz (Sep 14, 2009)

vwcheung said:


> fawz said:
> 
> 
> > I went through a similar thought process last year... I had a TTS and wanted more power so I first looked into tuning it with a Stage 2+ kit with all the works then I figured I might as well just get a new car as I prefer keeping my cars stock. My options were the 911 Turbo - 911 Turbo S - GT3 RS - R8 V10, all new, or a year-old LP560-4. In the end I went for a 2011 911 Turbo and here's how I reached that decision. The GT3 RS is an amazing car, great feel and sound but too track focused. The R8 and LP560-4 are more poser cars than anything else, but I still love that high revving pitch and mid-engine balance. The 911 Turbo S, clearly the best in my opinion but unfortunately only available with PDK and I'm a pure manual guy, so in the end I bought the Turbo and I don't regret it one bit. The power delivery is mind blowing and the car is very usable as a daily driver and I've used the two back seats on many occasions. The looks are understated but you still get many stares, although I'd say my TTS got more attention. The one main drawback about the Turbo is its exhaust note, definitely not what you'd expect from a 500HP car, even the TTRS sounds better, but hey, I guess that goes with the understated look of the car.
> ...


I got it in White but spec'd it with a bunch of Porsche exclusive options, no discount offered aside from getting the paint care/warranty free.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

If I were a betting man, I would say the TTShops car will have a REVO map not a MRC one.

but that's just me 

I guess we will find out soon.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> If I were a betting man, I would say the TTShops car will have a REVO map not a MRC one.
> 
> but that's just me
> 
> I guess we will find out soon.


Revo stated a few weeks ago it wasn't them but of course things may have changed in that time. I got the feeling that it was an in house tuning option that was neither revo nor MRC.

Not sure on the secrecy though, no big deal as to what tuner they use as it is their car not ours :lol:


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe they will market the Loba turbo solution as their own and not share it with anyone???


----------



## Inny (Jan 3, 2010)

Dude, you've obviously have money to burn and how anyone can be dissatified with the stock performance of a TTRS is beyond me! Unless your spending serious time on the track, where the hell are you going and what's your hurry?
IMO after a TTRS, the next upgrade is simply a prestige / styling one, so of four choices, the R8 is the obvious one. 
I'd even buy an '09 CPO and save some jingle - perhaps donate it to the Red Cross to help Japan?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I agree a stage 1 TTRS is fast enough for the road
and not good enough a car for the track.

how about a DBS or a little less money a Aston N420.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

TTRS doesn't do too bad on the track..






Wins this battle with the Jap cars anyway


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

not bad on track no.

but would it hold my interest on track

no sadly.

I would want RWD a NA engine and a car which steers better for track work.

the TT is far to easy to drive for track fun.

I think a N420 would make for a very nice car with the OP's ammount of money.

for track just buy a Lotus Elise or a GT3 far more fun to be had on track with those 2 cars.
The OP does not state what he needs, 2 seats, 4 seats boot space track work etc etc.

But an Aston has a space on my drive at some point.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Inny said:


> Dude, you've obviously have money to burn and how anyone can be dissatified with the stock performance of a TTRS is beyond me! Unless your spending serious time on the track, where the hell are you going and what's your hurry?
> IMO after a TTRS, the next upgrade is simply a prestige / styling one, so of four choices, the R8 is the obvious one.
> I'd even buy an '09 CPO and save some jingle - perhaps donate it to the Red Cross to help Japan?


Money to burn? well if I could afford a new 997 turbo yes maybe but i cant justify paying more than £70k for a motor, power keeps the mind on the edge, even after a remap it feels a tad slow. As for charity I do plenty thanks, I work hard and play harder whats ur point?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

vwcheung said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > What a fantastic dilemma to be in
> ...


Oh my heart bleeds  just spotted my poor grammar, I meant what a fantastic dilemma to have 

I would go Porsche without a shadow of a doubt, GT3 RS

Charlie


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

911 TurboS! Anyday !


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mitchy said:


> 911 Turbo S.
> 
> GT3 is too raw for a daily drive,
> R8 V8 is nice but as you say lacks performance, V10 totally different kettle of fish, but they are still expensive, and I wouldn't waste £70k on a Datsun. Extremely expensive cars to run and depreciation is likely to be horrendous.


I assume the above is purely your opinion :lol:

So £60k on a Nissan GT-R (£70k if going for the new revised model) is a waste of money compared to £50k on a TT


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mule said:


> Contact MRC and order a Loba 500+ upgrade for the TTRS.
> 
> It will leave the GT3RS behind as well as the GTR.
> 
> ...


Would love to see that :lol: Of course if all that floats your boat is 0-60 then mod away on the TTRS & wave goodbye to your warranty among other things. If anyone truly believes you can plop 200bhp onto any car without making drastic changes to the internals or risking huge damage & bills then good luck. Even to keep up with a GT-R you'll need to be covering the 0-60 in a little over 3 secs :mrgreen:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mitchy said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > What a fantastic dilemma to be in
> ...


Now that is a sensible statement & I totally agree as I'd also go for a new Turbo S, but I don't have £130k.

Worth noting though, even in a straight line very little between the GT-R & Turbo S


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > Contact MRC and order a Loba 500+ upgrade for the TTRS.
> ...


I see your point totally,I dont think the GTR even the new one is overpriced, bet most people dont even realise the development that went into that car. And yes of course anyone who thinks the engine on the TTRS wont be stressed more with more hp is on another planet. Yes the upgrade is interesting but as usual people look one figure and make up the rest, hell i would love to have the mod and beat every other car in a drag race but i bet none of this is has been tested in the real world.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Inny said:


> Dude, you've obviously have money to burn and how anyone can be dissatified with the stock performance of a TTRS is beyond me! Unless your spending serious time on the track, where the hell are you going and what's your hurry?
> IMO after a TTRS, the next upgrade is simply a prestige / styling one, so of four choices, the R8 is the obvious one.
> I'd even buy an '09 CPO and save some jingle - perhaps donate it to the Red Cross to help Japan?


Agreed, I'm all for some fettling cars but if you want to transform a cars performance, get a better car. To handle the kind of power I'm reading on here may become available, you'll need to modify far more to handle it as the TTRS is never going to compete with other cars of comparable power when it comes to handling & stopping. The TTRS is a fantastic car, but not really what I'd call a tuners choice.

An interesting video 8)


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought that "real" men only drive RWD, normally aspirated 911s? And as for convertibles...:lol: "The Carerra 2S is all the car you would ever need"...I'd have the 911 Turbo. Enjoy making the decision.

Ldn


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Me thinks this video may drive the point home a tad better than I can.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Although an Aston DBS would also be a good choice! I think the GT-R is a bit of a Marmite car, you either love it or hate it!

I wouldnt buy one, but I can understand why some one would, it does have fantastic road presence!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Although an Aston DBS would also be a good choice! I think the GT-R is a bit of a Marmite car, you either love it or hate it!
> 
> I wouldnt buy one, but I can understand why some one would, it does have fantastic road presence!


Totally agree with that  If my budget was double then a Gallardo, GT2 or Turbo S would be my likely choice.

Apart from the Marque status & of course styling, i am becoming less & less attracted by the Aston Martin brand. They all look stunning, but the Vantage falls way short in virtually every category & it's not until you'r spending North of £150K that they start to become interesting as the regular DB9's are very unreliable & hardly quick in the bigger picture nowadays.


----------

